

Benchmarking HipHopVM against PHP 5.3 on Ubuntu 12.04  - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2013/09/benchmarking-hiphopvm-php-5-3-ubuntu-12-04/

======
Scaevolus
Almost all of these benchmarks are very poor-- they're microbenchmarks, and
many focus on numeric performance. HHVM is focused on executing giant, complex
web apps (Facebook) quickly-- not executing code like `for ($i = 0; $i <
$runCount; ++$i);` quickly.

